# Ariens snowthrower with H-70



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

Hi all;
I haven't been in here for a while but, now I have a question. I'm working on a Ariens snowthrower with a Tecumseh model H-70-130005 motor (spec.8199 16205) on it. It has no linkage or spring hooked to the carburetor. Does anyone have the ability to take a digital picture of the carb. linkage and spring hookup? I tried looking up an exploded view off a web site but, had no luck.

Thanks;

Jake T.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

With an engine that old, if the carb. is original you don't need a picture. The correct hole in the throttle control plate atop the carb. will be visibly worn. The link will go from that hole to the governor lever, or "arm." If there's more than one hole in that, it usually goes in the outermost one, but again, you can look for wear.
As for the spring, it will go from the throttle control to a hole in the governor lever. If the control has more than one hole, put it 3rd hole from the end, or in the middle area. Then you'd need to adjust the governor play - very important in this case. Search this forum for "static adjustment."

Hope this helps, unless someone posts a pic too : )


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

paulr44

Your info. helped a lot. I had it hooked up the way you stated. I will adjust the governor next.

THANKS;

Jake...


----------

